# why do dogs cry after dog fights?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

even if they have not been bit many of them shake and cry? or hold one leg up? I have seen this many many times? Does the other dog bruise them that people just cant see? 

I have seen this happen a lot. Recent was seeing 2 gsds fight. they were the same size. I have seen it happen also when 2 dobies got in a spat. Really wierd. The owners examine the dogs and the crying dog never is hurt tho? 


Is it some kind of fight ritual i dont know about? lol


are they just trying to get cuddle by their owner? my dog personally never did it but she acts all hard all the time.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have never seen this. If one is hurt then it might cry. Even when my golden was a puppy and attacked, everything was quiet when the attack ended. I'd be interested in hearing why this would be, my best guess is the adrenaline is possibly still going???


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ive seen it about a handful of times maybe 5 or 6 its always after the fight and the dog that loses the fight. These are not dogs that get attacked its always adult dogs that usually try to fight or get in a fight and lose the fight.


Never an act of victimization usually an attacker maybe that trys to take on a dog or bugs another dog loses a fight and starts crying till the owner runs and cuddles it and then it starts shaking. Or just whines. Maybe it just a ego hurt thing?


They seem to be dogs with really high self worth.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx has laid into Kacie a couple of times and Kacie will shake and whimper. It is the adrenaline rush, I'm sure.
And yes it does hurt to get bitten, even if there is no blood shed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Where on earth are you witnessing so many dog fights?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

dogpark?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Dog parks 

off leash hikes

or normal areas where people are not suppose to have dogs off leash like parks 

ball fields where people use their chuckit sticks 

dog beaches (areas we are allowed to let our dogs swim for people who have dogs that are obesssed with water like mine)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You know how when you get hurt it isn't painful, but when you stop it hurts like the dickens?
I think that's it.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

what happens to the lost dog tho? if there is no bite? does the stronger dog bruise it or something?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We've had fights here, well, tiffs usually. There's the typical yelping - and if one is bitten, you can't see the bruise, no. The fur covers it. Doesn't mean it doesn't hurt. If no actual contact/bites occurred, they usually don't hurt, no.

But have you ever seen a puppy get injured mildly (tripped or fell a little ways, like from a step) they'll scream like there's no tomorrow. 
That's more of a "I want my MAMA!" shriek than anything, borne of being startled.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

just curious do a lot of dog bites just bruise but not bleed?

i once saw a dog with a hole in its chest and no blood was comming out of it. They said he had just been in a fight.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Just like with humans getting hurt, yes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Punctures don't bleed much, if at all. That's why a puncture is serious to treat. They get infection easily because there is no blood to wash out the bacteria. 
My dogs have punched me(poor targeting of a toy or whatever) and yes there is a bruise, even if there is not broken skin, it hurts!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i see its when they rip and tear when the blood starts flowing? 

ive seen a husky go home that was bleeeding and come back the next day bran new and perfect though? like nothing happend. The owner said he just washed the dog and it was okay. 


When my cat or cats ever get bitten by another cat its really bad.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> When my cat or cats ever get bitten by another cat its really bad.


Cat fur tears like rabbit fur, so they lick it open instead of it healing closed. I've had to get stitches in my cat for very little injury that normally would heal up.

I was bitten/scratched by my cat when her tail got caught in a drawer. Instead of pushing the drawer closed, I was pulling it...which made it worse! I had a sleeveless shirt and shorts on, and had over 100 punctures and scratches on my legs and arms. Then she pee'd on me! The Dr said the urine 'sterilized' the wounds or it would have been much worse. I was on antibiotics and the cat was quarantined. Very, very painful! Cats carry bacteria in their claws and mouth...way worse than dogs, I'm sure.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Cat fur tears like rabbit fur, so they lick it open instead of it healing closed. I've had to get stitches in my cat for very little injury that normally would heal up.
> 
> I was bitten/scratched by my cat when her tail got caught in a drawer. Instead of pushing the drawer closed, I was pulling it...which made it worse! I had a sleeveless shirt and shorts on, and had over 100 punctures and scratches on my legs and arms. Then she pee'd on me! The Dr said the urine 'sterilized' the wounds or it would have been much worse. I was on antibiotics and the cat was quarantined. Very, very painful! Cats carry bacteria in their claws and mouth...way worse than dogs, I'm sure.


Jeepers. I need to go on antibiotics just _reading_ that!!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Cat fur tears like rabbit fur, so they lick it open instead of it healing closed. I've had to get stitches in my cat for very little injury that normally would heal up.
> 
> I was bitten/scratched by my cat when her tail got caught in a drawer. Instead of pushing the drawer closed, I was pulling it...which made it worse! I had a sleeveless shirt and shorts on, and had over 100 punctures and scratches on my legs and arms. Then she pee'd on me! The Dr said the urine 'sterilized' the wounds or it would have been much worse. I was on antibiotics and the cat was quarantined. Very, very painful! Cats carry bacteria in their claws and mouth...way worse than dogs, I'm sure.


This is very true. One of my cats bit my mom once. The break in the skin was tiny; but it got infected from the bacteria in the cat's mouth. My mother ended up having a huge problem. The bite was on the hand and her whole arm swelled up, red. It was pretty scary actually. It took a while to heal.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

but we do agree on a lot of these nasty dog fights people pull the dogs apart and say oh well no dog was hurt, usually the fur is just covering up the nasty punctures caused

I think it is just a misconception that if there is no blood there is no injury? Then everyone goes back to playing ball.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Of course there is injury. Haven't you ever been hurt and felt pain without blood? Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it's not there. I'm sure they get bruised and sore, just like we do. With all that hair, how are you going to see a bruise any way, or even a little swelling? Also, bruises don't turn out immediately all the time. So, yeah, I believe they do get hurt, very hurt sometimes, even if they don't bleed.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i have never been hurt by canines and not been bleeding no lol thats why i was a bit suprised


anytime i have been bitten by canines of an animal i always would bleed



either the animal play/pretend/rough bite and never left a mark or bruise or they really did bite and always made me bleed and there was a lot of pain.


I just thought if a dog put any kind of pressure with its mouth it would have cause a blood flow 

a lot of people even think when dogs fight like that they are not using their jaws they are just mouthing and not putting pressure

I remember being just touched by a rottie once the dog did it by mistake and it was enough to cause a bit of blood he didnt even do it on purpose and it was one of the most painful things i ever experienced in my life. It was even a mistake like the dog and me both kinda just ran into each other. It was also just a puppy.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

pets4life said:


> i have never been hurt by canines and not been bleeding no lol thats why i was a bit suprised
> 
> 
> anytime i have been bitten by canines of an animal i always would bleed


Well, you also don't have fur to provide some protection. Rocco has hurt me really bad with his teeth without breaking skin. I have had huge bruises from him... In fact, just the other day, he bit me (accidentally), did not break skin; but about ten seconds later, there was red blood forming just beneath the skin. It hurt really bad too. I had to ice it for the rest of the evening. If I had fur, I would have never seen it, but I would have still felt it.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

If my two fight, the one just gets quiet and sleeps, I always worry. It's too much for her emotionally. She is the sensitive one.


----------

